# water changes suck a big one



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i have a 55 and a 30 gallon and the water changes suck, cause i am doing them like 3 to 4 days to get them ready for p's. getting the water out is not a problem at all, but how do you guys about putting water back in? i dont wanna carry bucket after bucket of water into my room to the tanks. any suggestions?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Invest in a Python (www.pythonproducts.com)


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

I had the same problemyou have before I invested in a python. Just make sure you add the chlorine remover before refilling the tank and try to get the water temp as close as possible.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

that is definently being put on my "to buy" list


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

PYTHON SYPHON OWNZ


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Can u use a Python if u don't have a threaded faucet? Do they make an adapter if no?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Even better go into your garage and grab an old hose and use that, it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Python rocks! Makes cleaning so much easier!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

just get a clean hosepipe just for ur tank cleanin!!!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

python or no pyhton...water changes suck


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> Can u use a Python if u don't have a threaded faucet? Do they make an adapter if no?


YES!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

redbelly79 said:


> python or no pyhton...water changes suck


 think thats bad, try 13 tanks. thats what I have right now. its all part of the hobby.


----------

